# Help pimple won't go away



## aliwishesbear

I have pretty clear skin and I've never had acne.  But I have this one pimple that won't go away!  I think it's been on my forehead for months.  I've popped it a few times and thought it was done w/ but I still feel a bump there!  I've used benzoyl peroxide and salicylic acid products on it every day, but no improvement.  

Has this ever happened to anyone?  Also I am prone to getting white heads that don't pop.  They just stay under my skin until I actually push them out..so annoying!


----------



## MissTiss

The whiteheads under the skin sound like milia (google for more details). 

I have the same problem with the underground bumps that are still there long after the zit is gone...the zit is still there and that's why it flares up whenever it feels like it.  I started using Dermalogica products and it has helped A LOT!  Others might have some suggestions too.


----------



## Jahpson

I have the same problem, one on my back and another that just appeared on my chest. I popped them, but the bump is still there! This can't be a pimple can it?


----------



## courtneyh

i had something like that on like my temple area near my forehead...i finally stuck a pin in it and it made what ever was in it come out....im sure thats not the best thing to do bu it worked!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

have you tried tea tree oil??


----------



## DamierAddict

i get those AA LOT and my dermotologist told me that when you pop your pimples on your own you dont get everything out (what is really deep in) so thats y you feel that ball inside... my advice is go get a facial they will get it out with a needle


----------



## aliwishesbear

MissTiss:  OMG...hahah this is an actual condition??  I used to have these under my eyes for like years and years!  And no matter how I tried to pop them they never came out.  Then I got a facial and they were able to extract it.  I think I get them on and off now...but I'm usually able to squeeze them out...though I get scarring sometimes.  I've found that salycilic face cleaner w/ epsom salt has helped them not form anymore.  It's good to know what they are finally!  What Dermalogica products do you use?

courtneyh:  I do that all the time...but usually w/ tweezers the pointy kind.  I know it causes scarring but I can't help it.  No topical treatment works.

Sophierose:  I thought about using that, but I think it only dries up pimples..and these aren't really those kinda pimples.

DamierAddict:  I was just thinking about going to get a facial since it's spa week!  

I'm probably gonna go get a facial this weekend and see if that helps!  I'm just glad I'm not the only one w/ this issue.  =)


----------



## MissTiss

aliwishesbear said:


> MissTiss: OMG...hahah this is an actual condition?? I used to have these under my eyes for like years and years! And no matter how I tried to pop them they never came out. Then I got a facial and they were able to extract it. I think I get them on and off now...but I'm usually able to squeeze them out...though I get scarring sometimes. I've found that salycilic face cleaner w/ epsom salt has helped them not form anymore. It's good to know what they are finally! What Dermalogica products do you use?


For Milia, I am not sure how to avoid them. I was using baby oil to take of my eye make up and developed them then.  I don't use mineral oils anymore because of this.  

For Dermalogica - I use a 5 step program, which is a PITA to me, but it's working. 
Precleanse (love it!), special cleansing gel, daily microfoliant, multi-tasking toner, and active moist. 

I think what's helping the most is the precleanse, it's oil and like desolves like. Does really well at getting make up off, I've heard others use jojoba oil instead with great results.  The other thing is the daily microfoliant.  This rocks, it's done wonders for the hyperpigmentation from old pimples and really evened out my skin tone. 

I order from whatgreatskin.com


----------



## sunnypoo

what i usually do to stubborn pimples is dip a cloth in hot water and press it against the bump.. then dab tea tree oil on it. 

i've also found that bactine and vitamin e oil help make bumps go away.


----------



## ragamuffin

I had a horrible one beside my nose a few years ago and I worked on popping that sucker for weeks. Once I did, it never healed and now I have a small hole there. I can actually stick a pin in the hole. Not cool. At least it is not very noticeable. I'd never pop one again now because of it.


----------



## cheermaniac161

I dunno, I have two huge bumps on my chin now. I applied that proactive face mask things, and hoping that it goes away tomorrow! LUCK!


----------



## JSH812

Could you get an emergency appt. w/ your Dermatologist for a cortisone shot?


----------



## aliwishesbear

JSH812 I don't have a dermatologist...I've never seen one before. 

Sunnypoo:  I tried the Tea Tree Oil just for the hell of it.  It did have a nice cooling feeling...and its started to peel my skin on/around the pimple.  Not sure if that's a good thing.  That stuff is strong, I accidentally got some on my eyebrow and the skin started peeling there.  I had to lotion it asap!

Cheermanica:  I've used the proactive mask too (my bf used to use proactive so he has some left over).  If you have one that's big and red it helps draw out the white head part so you can pop it.  Though it's only really worked if you leave it on overnight otherwise I've not seen an affect.

Raggamuffin:  That hole I believe is your pore.  It probably has not shrank down yet.  I've done that many times and the hole usually goes away.  Actually I'm glad I see the hole because that means the stupid pimple has has actually cleared out!   

Also I was mistaken, spaweek's not till next week...so we'll have to see how this tea tree oil works till then!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I have a stubborn Milia on my brow that keeps coming back.  I would love to get rid of it inexpensively and without seeing a derm.  Anyone got any advice?  I am so sick of it.


----------



## socaltrojan

Try Mario Badescu drying lotion for white heads and Mario Badescu buffering lotion for red cystic acne.  The stuff is amazing and I couldn't live with out it.

I put on both when I feel like something is about to come up and this stuff prevents it from even erupting.  It really has done wonders for my skin.

http://mariobadescu.com/education-acne.asp


----------



## winterpearls3

I have clear skin too and once in a while, I get those red, inflamed acne that just won't budge.  While I tried a lot of inexpensive and expensive products, I found that "pure tea tree oil" worked!  The inflammation is almost non-existent after a few applications.  Best of all, it's natural and inexpensive.  I would give this a try.  I purchased mine from Whole Foods.


----------



## sillyrabbit999

I think I have this problem and I'm not sure what to do. This bump on my nose has been here for years. I had a zit on my nose when I was a lot younger and i remember i popped it during lunch break. During recess lol I was playing basketball and kept swiping so a lot of the dirt from the basketball got in there so im sure it got infected. It doesn't look like a zit right now but a bump and I really want it to go away. Im not sure if it classifies as what you guys are talking about.


----------



## truegem

I have one on my hairline and it has been sitting there for a month at least.  I tried squeezing it a a little but only a tiny bit of "goop" came out.  Gross, I know..lol.  Anyway it is just sitting there. I have put alcohol, peroxide, salycic acid and the like.  Still there and now another one to match directly on the other side almost same spot..grrrr.  Thank goodness I have a dermatologist appt on Monday because I am going to have her shoot me up with the Cortisone all over my face is a mess right now


----------



## JSH812

This is a really old thread - BUT - I had a pimple that wouldn't go away and it was actually something the dermatologist had to remove. I totally forget what it was, basically nothing, but it came off and has never made a return!


----------



## Love Of My Life

when blemishes keep reappearing, think going for a facial or dermatologist is the

best route.. they get it all out and can suggest something topical to use..

tea tree oil does work as it fights bacteria..


----------



## sillyrabbit999

well im a guy and know nothing about facials lol. How much do they cost? I want to look pretty-ER aha.


----------



## ilvoelv

Have you tried putting hydrogen peroxide on it?


----------



## pixiepeach

courtneyh said:


> i had something like that on like my temple area near my forehead...i finally stuck a pin in it and it made what ever was in it come out....im sure thats not the best thing to do bu it worked!


 
Ouch!! LOL .


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I pop mine until the blood then clear stuff comes out thats how u know u got it all, sorry of that sounded gross


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

sillyrabbit999 said:


> well im a guy and know nothing about facials lol. How much do they cost? I want to look pretty-ER aha.


 


hahahahaha


----------



## everything posh

I was also going to suggest Mario Badescu products. They truly are wonderful! My dermatologist also works with an aesthetician and they are probably the best route to go. They will also tell you what to do or not do to hopefully reduce future breakouts like this.


----------



## Farforah

Dap Retin A on the pimple! This will renew the affected area and will make it go away faster!


----------



## bextasy

Get a facial or maybe a cortisone shot?


----------

